# Any chamber music flautists here?



## MeepthouFlautist

Eh, too lazy to say anything here, just comment if you like to play chamber music.


----------



## Pugg

MeepthouFlautist said:


> Eh, too lazy to say anything here, just comment if you like to play chamber music.


Only on the piano


----------



## fluteman

MeepthouFlautist said:


> Eh, too lazy to say anything here, just comment if you like to play chamber music.


Yes. Very much so.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Another one here. Mostly modern chamber on the flute in duets, trios and in a quintet from time-to-time. Currently working through Poulenc's Sonata for flute and piano.


----------



## fluteman

And another one here. I got to play the first movement of the Poulenc sonata live on radio station WNYC in New York when I was 16.


----------



## Guest

MeepthouFlautist said:


> Eh, too lazy to say anything here, just comment if you like to play chamber music.


Are you Canadian?


----------



## eugeneonagain

fluteman said:


> And another one here. I got to play the first movement of the Poulenc sonata live on radio station WNYC in New York when I was 16.


You must be good then.


----------

